# Members---did you get PM about wellness, etc



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 30, 2013)

I posted here, since it is Members only---it is not a 'sighting'

Did other TUG members get a PM about some 'wellness', etc?
It had nothing to do with timeshares.

I did; just wondering.

(I posted it here, so they wouldn't get any extra 'publicity') 

Pat


----------



## dmorea (Mar 30, 2013)

No PM for me


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nor for me. Though this probably belongs in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 30, 2013)

I didn't get one either.


You can report PMs just like you can regular posts if it is spam.  Look for the caution sign on the upper right.


----------



## Flyguy1950 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nothing here.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 30, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Nor for me. Though this probably belongs in the About TUG BBS forum.



I didn't want to post anywhere that the sender could 'see'---and they are a 'Guest'.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 30, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> I didn't get one either.
> 
> 
> You can report PMs just like you can regular posts if it is spam.  Look for the caution sign on the upper right.



Thanks, I went back and clicked it/reported.

Pat


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 30, 2013)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I posted here, since it is Members only---it is not a 'sighting'
> 
> Did other TUG members get a PM about some 'wellness', etc?
> It had nothing to do with timeshares.
> ...



This user registered in order to post spam Private Messages.  Once a recipient reported this as a problem message (thank you), the user was banned and the PMs posted were deleted.

If you receive an emailed notice of a PM that then cannot be found, that's what happened.

I'm moving this to the About TUG BBS forum where everyone will have access to it.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 30, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> This user registered in order to post spam Private Messages.  Once a recipient reported this as a problem message (thank you), the user was banned and the PMs posted were deleted.
> 
> If you receive an emailed notice of a PM that then cannot be found, that's what happened.
> 
> I'm moving this to the About TUG BBS forum where everyone will have access to it.



Thanks, Doug.

Just curious----do you know of other TUG Members that got 'SPAMmed' ?

Pat


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Thanks, Doug.
> 
> Just curious----do you know of other TUG Members that got 'SPAMmed' ?
> 
> Pat


You were the only one to report this.  I just clicked the button in the Admin control panel that deletes all of those user's PMs, but didn't check how many of them there were first.


----------

